# Big Trout



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

A friend of mine caught a 12 lb 3 oz. Speckled Trout today...It was 33 in long...weighed it on a boga and released it.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Did he get any pictures? Would like to see that bad boy.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

yes..If you give me your e mail I will send them to you if you can post them. I can't post on here.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats an awesome fish Sr ! Thanks for the report. I here the water warmed back up a little bit this weekend.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

What body of water was this moster caught? That is an AWESOME catch!


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

justfish did rat send you a pic of that fish.If so can you post it up would like to see it.wannabe if I had to guess the body of water would be the Elizabeth river.Dave knows it like the back of his hand and knows most of the fish in there too.Congrat on that fish that a nice one and even greater to return it to the water.I will say I don't know if I could have but hey nice catch whoever you are.:fishing:


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Md he was telling Obxrules he would send it to him if he got his e-mail address . And your right Surf Rat is the man !


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

O oK obx did you get the pic


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

surf rat said:


> yes..If you give me your e mail I will send them to you if you can post them. I can't post on here.


Dave, email the pic to me at:

[email protected]

and I'll post it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That’s a nice fish. Maybe one of those will be caught this weekend at the tournament.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This beast was 12 lbs 3 oz, 33 inches released, weighed on a boga.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

Thanks for posting the pic....It was not caught on live bait by the way...It was caught on a lure and not in the cove...Also last week four more over 10 lbs that I know of. Bob is a great sportsman for releasing that fish..I threw back a 12 lb a couple years ago while fishing with Bob. That fish would most likely have won the state this year....You hear a lot of stories about big fish but unless they are weighed on a good scale and you see them it dosen't mean much.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

good love the GL greenwater.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Loomis*

That is a sharp eye Jesse... I am sure you were looking real hard to find what was on the end of it as well...You must be on the boat to see that.That is a G.L.X. Greenwater rod 7 ft 3/4 oz. The others are a GL3 SJR 7 ft and a 7 ft regular Greenwater. I have been on the Loomis pro staff for about five years now. They make great rods. For the most part I let charters fish with a Loomis rod. Bob and his buddy chartered me so many times that we are now just fishing buddies. Between him and his pal Shelden they own about 20 Loomis rods now.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice fish. good to see at least a few people are practicing catch and release in that fishery up there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thats a fish of a life time:fishing:great catch


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for sharing the pic. That IS a nice fish.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Really great catch & release.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Solid fish Bro, solid fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> That is a sharp eye Jesse... I am sure you were looking real hard to find what was on the end of it as well...You must be on the boat to see that.That is a G.L.X. Greenwater rod 7 ft 3/4 oz. The others are a GL3 SJR 7 ft and a 7 ft regular Greenwater. I have been on the Loomis pro staff for about five years now. They make great rods. For the most part I let charters fish with a Loomis rod. Bob and his buddy chartered me so many times that we are now just fishing buddies. Between him and his pal Shelden they own about 20 Loomis rods now.


Don't care what's on the end, or what the color pattern is, I don't fish that water  . I like the loomis rods, but I like my cumaras a lot. Very light. Havnt done as much inshore the past year on my boat, always end up runnin off the beach a ways.

Once again, nice fish, don't see a lot of fish over 8lb down here.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome fish, great pic !!!!


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Amen to that hunter


----------

